# turbine sizing



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

actually this isn't for my b14 but for my new baby, a 03 celica gt. i want to do some sort of forced induction set up on it and i was wondering what would be the best turbine to choose if my goals are 250-300whp with minimal turbo lag. i'm asking about it here because most people on the celica forum lean more towards the supercharger side but i don't like the numbers the trd supercharger puts out from what i've seen for a basic bolt-on app at all and i doubt if its capable of my goal even with a built engine, smaller pulley ect. the reason i ask here because with my mods the 1zzfe would be similar to a sr20de in displacement (i'm getting a big bore kit that would make it just under 2 litres) and they have similar factory hp numbers so the "gain" of the turbo would be the same so i was wondering what turbo would you guys choose for a street car (not necissarly a daily driver but a car more like a "weekend car") to make 250-300whp? the kit i was looking at uses a garrett gt28rs turbine


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

superfro86 said:


> actually this isn't for my b14 but for my new baby, a 03 celica gt. i want to do some sort of forced induction set up on it and i was wondering what would be the best turbine to choose if my goals are 250-300whp with minimal turbo lag. i'm asking about it here because most people on the celica forum lean more towards the supercharger side but i don't like the numbers the trd supercharger puts out from what i've seen for a basic bolt-on app at all and i doubt if its capable of my goal even with a built engine, smaller pulley ect. the reason i ask here because with my mods the 1zzfe would be similar to a sr20de in displacement (i'm getting a big bore kit that would make it just under 2 litres) and they have similar factory hp numbers so the "gain" of the turbo would be the same so i was wondering what turbo would you guys choose for a street car (not necissarly a daily driver but a car more like a "weekend car") to make 250-300whp? the kit i was looking at uses a garrett gt28rs turbine


GT28RS would be a great choice. To properly size a turbo you need to look at engine flow over the RPM range and then plot that on a compressor map. There is a ton of info. about how to do this in Mike Kojima's article in NPM.


----------

